# A True Survivor - 1965 GTO



## 60sstuff (Jul 15, 2011)

For people who like to see them Factory Original.

I purchased this GTO almost 6 months ago from the Original Lady (Cordelia) out of N.J. It has 43,440 miles on it and has spent most of it's life under bed sheets in a single car garage.

All Factory Original Paint with Pinstripe, Perfect Cordova Top, and Flawless Interior.

Engine, Transmission, Rear End date coded from late Aug. 1964 into mid Sept. 64 for this 11A build out of the Baltimore Plant.

This is how it looked from day one, but now with 50 years of gentle age added.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

You have one of just a handful of survivors that still exist.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

really nice find and car...thanks for sharing...

Bill


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

wow, that's nice. what a find. what part of jersey ? must not have driven it in the winter. hows the motor run?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow that car is a beauty, congrats on your find!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Awesome !!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I'm in love....


Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Chris!!! Love that original 'look'!!


----------

